# acres per hour with pusher?



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

I know how long it takes to do an acre with a truck and 8' straight blade vs. a truck with a 9'2" v-plow. My question is how long does it take to do an average acre with a skid and a 10' steel edge pusher? How about if you go to a backhoe or ag tractor with the same setup? Do the backhoes and the ag tractors speed you up that much more vs. a skid? Thanks in advance for the responses.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

I have yet to do a open a parking lot with our skids... 

The 10' box on a skid did cut push time in half on our hardest push in a tight apartment complex..

12 hours down to 6.. And the detail work you can do with a skid is non comparable..


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

R75419;1777704 said:


> I know how long it takes to do an acre with a truck and 8' straight blade vs. a truck with a 9'2" v-plow. My question is how long does it take to do an average acre with a skid and a 10' steel edge pusher? How about if you go to a backhoe or ag tractor with the same setup? Do the backhoes and the ag tractors speed you up that much more vs. a skid? Thanks in advance for the responses.


Well my 9.6 V I can do a acre in 45 mins at 6'' of snow That's pushing one way Now if I can stack at both ends Then acre I do in 35 mins.
Now my 11ft box on a Ag tractor It will do a acre in 40mins at 6'' of snow pushing one way 
Never check it at stacking at both ends

Now on my Skid with 7.5 box I have 3 lots in line total of 1.4 acres and the skid its self can do all 3 in 1 hr at 6'' snow fall and that's pushing both ways
In a open lot never really check it I use it as a clean up around islands, 
poles,docks, all the tight areas
My 8.6 w/wings a acre I'm at 45-50 mins at 6'' snow pushing one way ,stacking at both ends Its at -35 mins

If you can stack at both ends you cut your time down a lot no down time backing up


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

Flawless was that time vs a v-plow or straight blade? I am just trying to make a reasonable cost comparison so I can decide what equipment to add for next year as we have been approached about basically doubling our acres serviced. All the sites would be within 4 miles driving start to finish, so travel speed is not the critical factor, pushing power and capacity is.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Fwiw, a backhoe will cover a 4 mile trip in a hell of a lot less time than a skid steer. You can also go with a 12' pusher on a backhoe and cut a little more time off. As far as the time to clear an acre I have no idea but it doesn't take long in an open area.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Also depends on the backhoe. I have one that defaults when you change from forward to reverse into second. One that does not default and you can push in third without having to do the extra shift. On a decent length push that's a huge difference.

If you have detail work and long pushes a small to mid size wheel loader will hands down outwork a skid or backhoe.


----------



## bosman (Oct 20, 2008)

It sounds like you already have your mind set on buying a skid or backhoe and then spending more money on a pusher or two. However, you've already got two trucks, why not add two eblings and double the efficiency of each truck. Way less cost, less fuel, less manpower= morepayup. Just a thought.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

I'd go loader, a backhoe sits real low and then if it's tight you have too worry about the hoe!

Ours only loads salt sits and idles all night!!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

If going pick between a backhoe and Ag tractor I go with a tractor you can run a pusher on front and rear blade to drag out docks or parking spots 
Here is my Tractor


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

Antlerart06;1778706 said:


> If going pick between a backhoe and Ag tractor I go with a tractor you can run a pusher on front and rear blade to drag out docks or parking spots
> Here is my Tractor


I am leaning more towards the ag tractor for the reason of the back blade. The added benefit of the back blade as well as the road speed is starting to tip the scale in that direction. The only reason I am still on the fence is the fact that I could use the skid steer or the backhoe once in awhile on my summer work.

An Ebling on the back of the truck would not work due to salters and snow throwers etc. An Ebling on an ag tractor would be real swell. xysport


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

R75419;1778996 said:


> I am leaning more towards the ag tractor for the reason of the back blade. The added benefit of the back blade as well as the road speed is starting to tip the scale in that direction. The only reason I am still on the fence is the fact that I could use the skid steer or the backhoe once in awhile on my summer work.
> 
> An Ebling on the back of the truck would not work due to salters and snow throwers etc. An Ebling on an ag tractor would be real swell. xysport


 Nothing says you can't mount a backblade on the hoe,think outside the box.!


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

leigh;1779004 said:


> Nothing says you can't mount a backblade on the hoe,think outside the box.!


Lmao mount a 10 ft blade on the hoe. Can use it for summer grading too


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

leigh;1779004 said:


> Nothing says you can't mount a backblade on the hoe,think outside the box.!


I know a guy has a blade for his hoe But never seen him use it in the snow 
He use it for back filling trenches But it could happen but not likely


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Antlerart06;1779021 said:


> I know a guy has a blade for his hoe But never seen him use it in the snow
> He use it for back filling trenches But it could happen but not likely


It was more of a joke.. Although it could be useful for steep loading docks


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Whiffyspark;1779023 said:


> It was more of a joke.. Although it could be useful for steep loading docks


I know you was meaning that But I know a guy has one I think its only 5-6 ft wide

If you take half of the hoe arm off and mount a blade long ways you could swing it sideways for a wing plow that could be useful in open lots


----------

